# urgent review needed



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 9, 2010)

wat  r d best options for a desktop pc below 25k (branded only)???
is dell inspiron 560s a good option??


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2010)

all branded desktop sucks. they generally use outdated parts & also its next to impossible to upgrade. stay away from it unless you getting a good deal. assembled ones are far far better.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 10, 2010)

sam.shab said:


> all branded desktop sucks. They generally use outdated parts & also its next to impossible to upgrade. Stay away from it unless you getting a good deal. Assembled ones are far far better.



+1


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2010)

i know dat but some family member wanted a pc so i considered it best as they dont know much about computers and company provides a safe way to buy with warranty


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2010)

rohan.kwatra said:


> i know dat but some family member wanted a pc so i considered it best as they dont know much about computers and company provides a safe way to buy with warranty



can go with branded from Dell (Inspiron series) but you'll get old stuff. Core2Duo, DDR2 ram, etc.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2010)

getting i3 or core 2 duo with ddr3 ram


----------



## daddykazaa (Aug 4, 2010)

Go for assembled!!!!


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 5, 2010)

rohan.kwatra said:


> wat  r d best options for a desktop pc below 25k (branded only)???
> is dell inspiron 560s a good option??




Try npithub.com..its nehru place it hub website (as your profile suggest you're from Delhi)..u will get various pre assembled desktop prices..you can call the agents to quote the best price of assembled ones.


----------

